
AWS Outposts by the Numbers: A Far-Too-Deep Dive into Pricing - jevgeni
https://medium.com/@ahl/aws-outposts-68e78592c7f8
======
rumanator
AWS Outpost sounds awfully expensive. At that scale isn't it far cheaper to
just buy and operate your own hardware?

